# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Almanya Notlari

## atoybil

Almanya Notlari 

ALMANYA NOTLARI ...........Ali Paşa Akbaş kanal Avrupanın kurucusu

Almanyağda kaldığım şu kısa süre iç

inde gözlemlediğim, hatta şahit olduğum ve dinlediğim hadiseleri.

Siz sevgili ğtemizellerğ sitesi izleyicilerine sunmak istedim!!!!!

Görmüş olduğum ve dinlediğim olumsuzlukların yanında beni hatta ben türküm diyen herkesi mutlu eden göksünü kabartan. hadiselerin yanında elbette üzüntü verenlerde olmuştur.. 

MUTSUZ EDEN HADİSELER 

Dağılmış aileler. Uyuşturucu bağımlısı olmuş gençler.

Daha ötesi ne Türk kalabilmeyi becermiş nede alman olabilmeyi becermiş bir genç kuşak..

Almanlar da kaybetmiş bizlerde.. Artık o çocuklar bizim değil ama onlarında değilğ

Bu gençlerimiz ailelerinden kopmuşlar. Bir bilinmeze doğru sürüklenmektedirlerğ

MUTLU EDEN GELİşMELER 



Artık o Almanyağnın 1960 yıllarda ağzındaki dişleri dahi kontrol ederek götürdüğü, itip kalktığı Türkler yok..

Yeni kuşak Almanğyada varlığını tescil ettirmiş her köşe başında bir tabela asmış.

Avukat olmuş

İşadamı olmuş

Bir çok işletme kurmuşlar

Gazeteler çıkartmışlar.

Tv. Yayını yapmaya başlamışlar.

Vergisini ödeyen. Almanyağnın gelişmesine katkıda bulunan, bir toplum oluvermişlerğ

Anlayacağınız her konuda, her yerde bizde varız demeyi başarmışlar..

BURADA şUNU BELİRTMEDEN GEüEMEYECEĞİM..

TüRK İNSANI: Hİü BİR ZAMAN HAİN VE İHANET İüİNDE OLMAMIş!!

BULUNDUĞU YERİ SEVMİş VE ORAYA BüTüN SEVGİSİNİ VE SADAKATİNİ VERMİşTİR..

O üLKE ANLAMASADA!!! 

AKSİNİ Hİü DüşüNMEMİş. VE üZ VATANI GİBİ, SEVİP SARILMIşTIR..

BİRDE UFAK TEFEK YEREL GAZETELERİN DIşINDA KANAL AVRUPA İSİMLİ BİR TV. KURMUşLAR.

AVRUPALI TüRKLERİN BULUNDUĞU BüLGENİN TAMAMINA YAYIN YAPAN KALDIĞIM SüRECE BU TV.Yİ İZLEME İMKüNI BULDUM. 

İSTERDİMğKİ!!! KURUCULARINI VE YAYINA HAZIRLAYANLARIN, BİRE BİR ELLERİNİ SIKAYDIM. 

NE YAZIKğKİ!!! BU şANSI YAKALAYAMADIM..

TüRK VE MüSLüMAN OLAN üLKEMDE YAYIN YAPAN TV. KANALLARI HER TüR REZİLLİKLERİ TOPLUMA PROĞRAMMIş GİBİ AKTARIRKEN..

KANAL AVRUPA TELEVİZYONUNUN EKRANINA üIKACAK OLANLARIN KIYAFETLERİNİN YAKIşIR VE üLüüLü OLMASINI İSTEMESİNİ DUYMAM!!!

TAKDİRLERİMİ BİR KAT DAHA ARTIRMIşTIR.. 

KANAL AVRUPA TELEVİZYONUNUN KURUCUSU SAYIN ALİ PAşA AKBAşğA VE BüTüN PERSONELİNE BURADAN TEşEKKüR ETMEYİ BİR BORü BİLDİM..

şİMDİ KANAL AVRUPA TELEVİZYONUNUN KURUCUSU ALİ PAşA AKBAşIN NEDEN TüRKüE BİR TV KANALI İLGİLİ YAZISINI DİKKATİNİZE SUNUYORUM..

BURADA UNUTULMASI MüMKüN OLMAYAN BİR KİşİLİK OLAN.. 

HER TüRKğüN DERDİNE VE SIKINTISINA, Hİü üşENMEDEN KOşAN. 

SEVGİLİ ğMEHMET ALİ üLMEZ KARDEşİMİZEDE BUNLARI BANA YAşATTIĞINDAN DOLAYI TEşEKKüRü ETME FIRSATINI YAKALAMIş OLMAKTAYIMğ

NEDEN TüRKüE BİR TV KANALI ? 

WARUM EIN TüRKİSCHSPRACHIGER. SENDER İN EUROPA?

Geri dönme planlarıyla geldiğimiz ülkenin yeni yerlileri olduk ve buralara yerleştik. Artık bulunduğumuz ülkelerde kalıcıyız.

Bu madalyonun bir yüzü. Diğer yüzü ise, bırakıp geldiğimiz ülkeye olan bağlılığımız.

Kaderin cilvesi buralarda ğYABANCI, ANA VATANIMIZDA İSE ALMANCIğ olarak adlandırılıyoruz.

Bu peşin hükümlerden kaynaklanan yanlış nitelendirmeyi ortadan kaldırmada iletişim araçlarının en etkilisi olan televizyonlara çok büyük görevler düşmektedir..

Güzellikleri çoğaltmak menfilikleri azaltmak, sürtüşmesiz uyumu sağlamaya katkıda bulunmak için şimdilik en etkili vasıta televizyon..

Bunun için bu zorluklarla dolu olan yola çıkmış bulunuyoruz.

Demiştir.

----------

